

The Inside Story On Why Kevin Rose Never Had A Big Hit - muellerwolfram
http://www.businessinsider.com/digg-kevin-rose-untold-history-2012-7?page=1

======
msie
Sounds like he's already rich from his investments and he cashed out from
investments in his own companies.

------
iamdann
The story of someone destined to be a successful investor rather than
entrepreneur.

